# 19طريقة لبناء موقع لأعمالك مجانا



## مورا مارون (18 مايو 2009)

19طريقة لبناء موقع لأعمالك مجانا 


الموضوع بكامله منقول من مجلة انترنت العالم العربي 

وجود موقع على الويب للمستخدمين وللأعمال الصغيرة أصبح موضوعا في غاية الأهمية، وبخاصة وأن العالم يتحول الآن للاعتماد على إنترنت كوسط رئيسي لممارسة الأعمال وتنميتها. لكن إنترنت أتاحت في الوقت نفسه لهذه الأعمال الفرصة لكي تستخدم الفضاء التخيلي على أكمل وجه، وبأقل كلفة ممكنة. وسعيا من مجلة إنترنت العالم العربي إلى مساعدة قطاع الأعمال الصغيرة في المنطقة العربية على تأسيس حضور قوي لها في الويب وشبكة إنترنت، سنبدأ اعتبارا من هذا العدد سلسلة موضوعات تتعلق باستخدام إنترنت لهذه الأعمال، ونبدأ هذا الشهر بالحديث على كيفية تأسيس حضور مجاني للأعمال الصغيرة في الويب، بأقل كلفة ممكنة، وعلى الأخص بالمجان. 

ونشير هنا إلى أن النمو المضطرد الذي شهدته إنترنت لخدمات الاستضافة المجانية للويب، مقابل كلف شكلية تتمثل عادة في إعلان منبثق أو شريط إعلاني يرافق الصفحة. لكن هذا لا يمثل ضررا كبيرا للأعمال الناشئة مقابل تأسيس الحضور نفسه. وبشكل عام، تتفق هذه الخدمات في المعايير العامة التي توفرها، لكن بعضها يتفوق على بعض في أكثر من جانب. 

ماذا تعني الاستضافة المجانية لموقعك؟ 

باختصار، إنها تتعدى مجرد توفير مساحة مجانية تقوم بتخزين موقعك وملفاته عليها، إلى توفير عنوان إلكتروني له. لكن هذا العنوان يخضع لاعتبارات الشركة الموفرة لهذه الخدمة ابتداء، ولذلك تجد من يقتصره على ثلاثة مقاطع، مثلما تجد من يطيله حتى يغدو مملا. 

هذا أولا، لكن ثانيا، عليك أن تلاحظ أن هنالك تفاوتا كبيرا في المساحات التي توفرها هذه الشركات. وحاليا فإن أدنى مساحة تحصل عليها هي 5 ميغابايت، بينما تقدم بعض الشركات مساحة غير محدودة، ولكن في الحالات كلها، فإن ثمة ما ستحصل عليه في كل حالة مختلفا عن غيره، وثمة ما ستقدمه أنت أيضا. وتقدم غير واحدة من الشركات اشتراطات عملية على طبيعة الموقع مقابل المساحة الكبيرة التي تقدمها، كما تفعل سبري التي تقدم مساحة غير محدودة، ولكن بشرط أن تبني متجراً إلكترونياً، وتقوم ببعض التجارة بالتعاون معها. 

ومن المهم ألا تنسى هنا أن هذه المواقع في النهاية مواقع تجارية يهمها تحقيق الأرباح الخاصة بها، وهي تعتمد في تحقيق هذه الأرباح على الإعلانات التي يتم ربطها بموقعك، إما على شكل نافذة منبثقة أو على شكل شريط إعلاني أعلى الصفحة أو أسفلها. 

الخدمات 

بشكل أساسي، فإن الخدمة الرئيسة التي تقدمها هذه المواقع بعد الاستضافة هي كيفية إدارة الموقع وتصميمه ابتداءً. وتراعي هذه الشركات تفاوت المستويات بين المستخدمين، ولذلك تقدم هنا مستويات عدة من التعامل، الموجّه للمبتدئين والموجّه للمحترفين على حد سواء. وفي الخدمات الموجهة للمبتدئين، يعتمد التعامل على تسهيل وصول المستخدم إلى غرضه من الصفحة من خلال نماذج جاهزة، أو خطوات معدة سلفا يقوم هو باتباعها. أما الخدمات الموجهة للمحترفين، فتبدأ بتقديم محرر نصي لسطور HTML، وواضح أن هذه تتطلب معرفة بأساسيات لغة البرمجة هذه، وكيفية التعامل معها. وتضيف كل شركة إلى خدماتها جوانب شتى تضيف ولا تنتقص، فالهدف في النهاية اجتذاب أكبر عدد من الأعضاء. 

ومقابل العدد الكبير للشركات الأمريكية والأوروبية (اقتصرنا من هذه على تلك التي تقدم خدماتها بالإنكليزية دون غيرها من لغات أجنبية)، وجدنا ندرة في الشركات العربية التي تقدم مثل هذا النوع من الخدمات. ولكننا على أمل أن المستقبل يحمل مفاجآت في هذا المجال، وبخاصة أن بعض مزودي خدمة إنترنت في المملكة العربية السعودية بدأوا يقدمون هذه الخدمة فعلا بشكل مجاني لمشتركيهم. 

مستعمرة الويب http://netcolony.com/ 

قد لا يكون هذا الموقع واحدا من المواقع الشهيرة في مجال توفير الاستضافة المجانية وخاصة لأنه من أحدثها، لكنه مع ذلك يوفر سعة تعتبر من بين أكبر السعات التي توفرها المواقع المشابهة وهي 35 ميغابايت مجانا. وفي هذه الحالة المجانية سيحصل الأعضاء على صفحات تحمل عناوينها الصيغة التالية: http://www.netcolony.com/members/username وعدا عن هذه الخدمة، يوفر الموقع خدمات أخرى تشمل التدريب على مفاهيم HTML، وحالة الجو والأخبار وموقع الأسبوع وموقعا فرعيا للتجارة الإلكترونية لا يزال قيد التأسيس. ويتيح لك الموقع أن تقوم أنت بتحديد اسم المستخدم الذي تريد، وليس اختياره من قائمة، بينما يفرض عليك كلمة السر ويرسلها إلى بريدك الإلكتروني. وكعادة هذه المواقع، فستجد أنه تمت إضافة شريط إعلاني علوي في صفحاتك التي تخزنها هنا. 

وإضافة إلى الوظائف المعتادة لإدارة موقعك، من تحميل الملفات وتعديلها، يوفر لك هذا الموقع الخيار للترقية إلى الخدمة الممتازة والتي تشمل 50 ميغابايت من المساحة التخزينية، ولكن مقابل مبلغ 7 دولارات. وفي هذه الحالة يشترط الموقع أن تقوم أنت بتسجيل موقعك لدى internic. ويوفر هذه الموقع خدمة البحث في فهارس موضوعية للمواقع المسجلة فيه، عدا عن البحث حسب اسم المستخدم. لكن الموقع يقتصر من ناحية عملية على استضافة المواقع، ما يجعله قاصرا عند المقارنة بغيره من المواقع التي تعتبر الاستضافة مجرد خدمة فرعية تقدمها. 

سبري http://www.spree.com/ 

فكرة هذا الموقع لا تخلو من الذكاء، ذلك أنها محاولة لترويج الخدمات والمنتجات التي يبيعها موقع spree.com من كتب وزهور وهدايا وألعاب وما إلى ذلك من مبيعات. وتقوم الفكرة على استضافة مواقع تحت برنامج مجاني يسمى "شركاء سبري المستقلين"، يهدف من ناحية نظرية إلى أن تكون هذه المواقع "دكاكين" إلكترونية صغيرة. لكن أول ما سيلفت انتباهك هنا هو أن الموقع يقدم لك مساحة تخزين لا محدودة.. أي أنك تستطيع أن تخزن الحجم الذي تريد. وتقدم هذه الخدمة كجزء من خدمات عدة ضمن عضوية هذا البرنامج، والتي تشمل أيضا الحصول على أرباح جزئية عن أي مبيعات يتم تحويلها للموقع الرئيسي من موقعك الفرعي. 

ومرة ثانية، لأن هذه الموقع يفترض في موقعك الفرعي أن يكون متجرا إلكترونيا صغيرا، فستجد نفسك أمام خيارات عديدة، هدفها مساعدتك على بناء متجرك الإلكتروني هذا مجانا، وترتيب برنامج للأرباح إذا تمكنت من بيع شيء عبره أو قمت بتحويل مشترين من موقعك إلى موقع سبري الرئيسي ليشتروا منه. ولكي تحقق هذه الأهداف تجد أن الموقع، وضمن عضويتك في البرنامج الذي أشرنا إليه، يقدم لك مجموعة من الخطوات العملية والروابط التشعبية بهدف زيادة شعبية موقعك الفرعي وجذب زيارات أكثف إليه. 

ويستخدم موقع spree.com نظاما مرنا للتعديل في موقعك، إن كان من حيث إدارة الملفات أو من حيث تحريرها والتعديل عليها. وتأخذ المواقع الفرعية هنا الصيغة التالية: http://members.spree.com/username 
وإن كان قد يحوله إلى مجلد فرعي مثل thearts ويعلمك بذلك. غير أنه تنبغي الإشارة هنا إلى أن إدارة الموقع الفرعي تتم من خلال موقع http://members.spree.com/sg، وليس من خلال الصفحة الرئيسة التي يتم التسجيل من خلالها. واللطيف في هذا الموقع أنه يتيح لك أن تختار شكل الإعلان الذي سيرتبط بصفحاتك، هل هو شريط إعلاني في أعلى الصفحة، أم شاشة صغيرة منبثقة. كما أنه يتيح لك في الوقت نفسه، أن تختار أنت اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر. ومن الخدمات الأخرى التي يوفرها لك هذا الموقع، الحوار، وخدمة التذكير بالتواريخ الهامة، وإنشاء الروابط إلى موقعك. باختصار، هذا هو المكان المناسب لك إذا أردت موقعا مجانيا تحصل من ورائه على عمولة وبعض "البزنس". 

منزل كامل لا صفحة فقط http://www.homestead.com/ 

الشعار الذي يرفعه هذا الموقع هو بدلا من أن تكون لك صفحة مرجعية واحدة homepage، ليكن لك منزل مرجعي homestead. وتأكيدا لهذا المفهوم، فإن أول ما يفاجئك في هذا الموقع هو اهتمامه بجوانب عديدة، لا تقتصر فقط على تصميم صفحتك، وإنما تتعداها إلى خدمات أوسع تصل في ذروتها إلى موقع خاص لحفل زفافك. 

ومع أن هذا الموقع يوفر لك 12 ميغابايت فقط لاستضافة موقعك، فإنه يتيح لك إنشاء عدد غير محدود من المجلدات الفرعية، والتنقل بينها. وسيكون اسم الموقع الفرعي الخاص بك على الصيغة
http://www.homestead.com/username أما المجلدات الفرعية فسيضاف اسمها بعد اسم المستخدم. 

ويثيرك في هذا الموقع تقديمه لطريقتين لتصميم صفحات الويب في موقعك، كلتاهما في غاية السهولة والسلاسة، إحداهما هي الطريقة الأسرع express والأخرى هي الطريقة المعتادة لتحرير سطور HTML. وفي الحالتين، ستجد نفسك أمام سهولة استخدام متميزة تساعدك على إنجاز صفحتك بيسر، وبخاصة مع استخدام خاصية السحب والإفلات في التعامل مع النماذج الجاهزة التي تعين عمليا على الإبداع في تصميم الصفحة. 

وإضافة لذلك، يتيح لك الموقع إنشاء قائمة بريدية لمراسلاتك الجماعية، كما يقدم لك خيار إنشاء غرفة حوار، وإضافة صور عديدة إما من مكتبة الموقع أو من حيث تريد، عداك عن التحكم في عضوية "منزلك المرجعي" بأشكال مختلفة. وإضافة لذلك كله، يقدم موقعنا هذا خدمات إضافية تتمثل في أدلة الأعضاء حسب موضوعات مواقعهم، والبحث العام والموضوعي. 

جيوسيتيز http://www.geocities.com/ 

عندما نتحدث عن موقع استضافة مجانية... فلا شك أن أول ما يتبادر إلى أذهان الكثيرين هذا الموقع، ذلك أن جيوسيتيز هو أشهر هذه المواقع وأولها وأكبرها حتى الآن. ومع نمو الموقع وكبر حجمه، إلا أن طريقة تقسيم مواقعه الفرعية إلى "مدن" تنقسم إلى صفحات مرقمة، تجعل التعامل معه ممتعا، وأيسر للكثيرين خاصة إذا التزم كل بإنشاء صفحته في المدينة المناسبة لموضوعه. 

ولأوضح هذه، فإذا كان موضوع صفحتك في الكمبيوتر مثلا، ينبغي أن تكون جيرتك هي مدينة الكمبيوتر، وعندها ستحصل على عدة خيارات بأسماء ذات علاقة تختار منها، كما حصل معي، حيث حصلت على العنوان التالي: http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Code/8249 
وواضح علاقة التقسيم هنا بالموضوع. 

يقدم جيوسيتيز أربع مستويات مختلفة من الاستضافة، أحدها فقط مجاني، هو الخيار الابتدائي. وهنا يوفر لك الموقع 11 ميغابايت، تستطيع أن تصمم صفحاتها إما بالأداة البسيطة الموجهة للمبتدئين (من خلال نافذة خاصة، كل ما تفعله فيها هو أن تختار من نماذج جاهزة وتعدل عليها وفقا لما تريد)، أو بالأداة الموجهة للمحترفين. وفي الحالين، وجدنا أن أدوات جيوسيتيز تفوقت في السهولة والتنوع على نظيرتها في هوم ستيد التي أشرنا إليها. ونشير هنا إلى أن جيوسيتيز توفر لك مع الموقع عنوان بريد إلكترونيا على هيئة - تم حذف البريد الاكتروني لأسباب ادارية -، إضافة إلى إرشادات مفصلة وعملية لكيفية تحويل موقعك إلى متجر إلكتروني وجني أرباح من ورائه. 

أما المستوى الثاني جيو بلاس، فهو مستوى مدفوع، يوفر لك 25 ميغابايت مقابل 4.95 دولار شهريا، مقدما سهولة في اختيار العنوان الإلكتروني، (الذي يصبح على هيئة http://www.geocities.com/username/) ودعما فنيا متقدما وإمكانية إضافة بريمجات جافا وما إلى ذلك. ويوجه المستوى الثالث جيوشوب إلى الأعمال الصغيرة لبناء متاجرها الإلكترونية الخاصة مقابل 24.95 دولار شهريا مستفيدة من التهيئات التي توفرها جيوسيتيز بشكل مسبق. 

وهنالك نوع رابع من الخدمة مدفوع أيضا هو مكتب نوتوبيا التخيلي، الذي يتيح لك أن تختار موقعا جاهزا يضم غرف حوار وألبومات صور وبريمجات جافا، وكل ما تحتاجه تهيئته وفقا لرغبتك. لكنك ستدفع هنا مبلغ 49.95 دولار لتحقيق هذه الرغبة، وتحصل مقابلها على هذا العنوان: http://netopia.geocities.com/username/ 

وبشكل عام، تمثل جيوسيتيز، فعلا، مدينة متكاملة للمواقع المختلفة التي تستضيفها، وخاصة إذا أخذنا بعين الاعتبار الخدمات الإضافية التي تقدمها والتي تشمل أيضا الحوارات والتسوق الإلكتروني والبحث العام والموضوعي، إضافة إلى العروض التجارية الخاصة. 

ترايبود http://www.tripod.com/ 

تطوّر هذا الموقع في علاقته مع الجمهور من تقديم 2 ميغابايت لا أكثر إلى 11 ميغابايت حاليا، خلال سنة من الزمان، أصبح خلالها جزءا من شبكة لايكوس Lycos التي تضم إضافة إليه مواقع شهيرة مثل آنجل فاير وهووير وغيرهما. وفي الوقت نفسه، تطور ترايبود حيث أصبح يضم مواقع خدمية فرعية كانت تعمل سابقا بشكل مستقل مثل غست بوك وورلد الذي يعنى بتوفير سجلات زوار مجانية. 

وفي وضعه الحالي، يوفر ترايبود عدة خيارات لتصميم الصفحات، تتراوح بين التصميم التعليمي خطوة بخطوة للمبتدئين، والتصميم المتقدم الذي يوجه عادة للمحترفين. هذا إضافة إلى إنشاء غرف الحوار الخاصة وسجل للزوار وأداة للرد على الرسائل وأداة أخرى تعمل "كمدبرة منزل" لموقعك مع ترايبود، عداك عن تصميم التقاويم الخاصة بموقعك. وتتيح خدمة خاصة أن تقوم بإضافة نماذج لصفحتك عبر ما يسميه ترايبود أداة HTML السحرية. وفي التصميم المبسط، تستطيع أن تختار تصميما لصفحتك إما حسب موضوعها أو حسب أنواع التصميمات المتاحة تقنيا. 

ويتيح لك ترايبود أن تتعامل مع الملفات المتعلقة بموقعك الفرعي الذي يحمل العنوان التالي http://members.tripod.com/username، من خلال مدير ملفات سلس الاستعمال. ومن الإضافات اللطيفة التي يحصل عليها أعضاء ترايبود نشرات متخصصة في موضوعات مختلفة تحمل اسم pod، وتوزع بالبريد الإلكتروني. 

ويقدم ترايبود خدمة عضوية متقدمة مقابل 3 دولارات شهريا، تحصل مقابلها على 22 ميغابايت، وبريد إلكتروني مجاني ودعم فني .
http://www.angelfire.com/ 

هذا عضو آخر في شبكة لايكوس، وإن كان من ناحية عملية منافسا ومشابها لترايبود. لكن أبرز نقاط الاختلاف تتمثل في الحجم الذي يقدم كل منهما لموقعك المجاني... إذ بينما يقدم ترايبود 11 ميغابايت، يكتفي آنجل فاير بـ 5 ميغابايت فقط كخيار وحيد لا تضاف إليه أي خيارات أخرى مدفوعة أو مجانية. لكن آنجل فاير يعوضك عن ذلك بأن يقدم لك بريدا مجانيا.. وإن كنت أسأل ما الفائدة، وخاصة أنه يطلب أن يكون لديك عنوان بريد إلكتروني مسبقا لتقوم بالتسجيل! 

ويقدم آنجل فاير لأعضائه طريقة سهلة ومبسطة لإدارة مواقعهم ولتصميم صفحاتها، مستفيدين من مكتبة من التصاميم الجاهزة، أو مستخدمين معرفتهم البسيطة في HTML، ومقدما لهم فوق ذلك مكتبة مجانية من الصور والرسوم والأدوات. كما يقدم لهم أداة مجانية لترويج مواقعهم، عدا عن أداة أخرى لصيانة الموقع. ويمتاز آنجل فاير بأنه لا يزال يوفر موقع ftp لأعضائه ليقوموا من خلاله بتحميل ملفاتهم، وعلى الأخص أولئك الذين لم يواكبوا التطور ولا يزالون يسنخدمون إصدارات قديمة من متصفحاتهم. 

ويجدر بالذكر هنا أن هذا الموقع يستخدم تقسيما إضافيا لأسماء مواقعه الفرعية لتأخذ في النهاية الصيغة التالية: http://www.angelfire.com/nj/membername، حيث تختار nj أوما يماثلها من قائمة طويلة. 

زووم http://www.xoom.com/ 

يسعى هذا الموقع لكي يكون شبكة من الخدمات المجانية المتكاملة لأعضائه، ولذا فلا تقتصر خدماته على الاستضافة المجانية فحسب. وبدءا من الاستضافة، لنجد أن زووم يقدم مساحة تخزين غير محدودة لأعضائه، ليكون بذلك ثاني من يقدّم هذه الميزة بعد سبري، ولكنه يضيف إلى ذلك عضوية مجانية في نادي المشترين الذي يؤهلك للحصول على تخفيضات وعروض خاصة عند الشراء منه. 

وعلى عكس بقية المواقع التي ذكرنا، يطلب منك زووم أن تقوم بتنشيط موقعك http://members.xoom.com/username من خلال معلومات يرسلها إليك على بريدك الإلكتروني، وإلا فلن يعمل موقعك. وهنا عليك أن تكون صبورا لأن الرسالة ستأتيك بعد وقت غير قصير وربما تستغرق أياما كما حصل معي. 

وتشمل الخدمات الأخرى التي يوفرها لك زووم إضافة عدادت إلكترونية لصفحاتك، وبريد إلكتروني مجاني، وبطاقات تهنئة ومعايدة وغرف حوار، وعدا عن مكتبة للصور والفيديو ونشرة يومية. وفوق ذلك، هنالك محرك بحث نشط تستطيع إضافته لصفحتك، ومركزا للمعلومات المالية ودليلا لربط موقعك بأشهر محركات البحث العالمية، هذا بالإضافة إلى موقع فرعي خاص لجلب البرامج المجانية منه. ولفت انتباهنا أن خدمة البريد الإلكتروني المجانية هنا تتيح لك أن تهيئ اسم النطاق الذي تستخدمه وفقا لما يناسبك. 

صفحات مجانية http://www.freehomepages.com/ 

أول ما يميز هذا الموقع عن غيره أنه يوفر لك أن تختار من بين خمسة عشر اسم نطاق على النحو التالي: http://http://www.domainname.com/username، ولكن ذلك كله يتوفر في 5 ميغابايت فقط. ومع أن هذا الموقع صغير وجديد، إلا أنه حظي بسرعة انتشار في الشهور الأخير بسبب هذا التنوع. 

وعلى عكس المواقع الأخرى التي تطلب قائمة طويلة من المعلومات للتسجيل، يكتفي هذا الموقع باسمك وعنوان بريدك الإلكتروني واسم المستخدم الذي تختار، وتصبح على الفور عضوا. 

والموقع بسيط جدا في تعامله مع الصفحات، فكل ما يقدمه هو إدارة عادية للملفات، إضافة إلى تحرير نصي لسطور HTML، كما يضيف خيارا لتعريف عداد لزوار صفحتك.. جربناه فلم يعمل. 

باختصار، هذا الموقع لا يتميز عن غيره بأكثر من تعدد أسماء النطاق التي يوفرها، وفيما عدا ذلك فكل ما سواه أفضل منه. 

موقع بالحجم العائلي http://www.familypoint.com/ 

تحاول خدمة فاميلي بوينت أن تكون ملتقى العائلة في الويب، من خلال موقع يجمع عائلتك وأفرادها ويقدم معلومات عنهم واهتماماتهم. لذلك تتوقع هذه الخدمة أن يكون اسم المستخدم الذي تختاره هو اسم عائلتك، مثلما أن أول ما تطلبه منك بعد التسجيل أن تقوم بتزويدها بعناوين إلكترونية لأقربائك وأصدقائك كي تدعوهم للانضمام إليك ولقائك في هذا المنتدى العائلي. 

ونوضح هنا أن ما سيقدمه لك هذا الموقع لن يكون موقعا بالمفهوم التقليدي الذي تتولى أنت تصميمه، وإنما موقع ذو طابع عائلي مصمم مسبقا، تقوم أنت بتهيئته وفقا لرغباتك ورغبات عائلتك. 

ويتكون الموقع العائلي من مجموعة من الخدمات اللطيفة مثل غرفة حوار تنبئك من من أفراد العائلة موجود على الشبكة الآن، وتبادل الصور وإرسال الرسائل، وبطاقات المعايدة وتصميم روزنامة خاصة بالعائلة. وهذا كله جزء فقط من خدمات عديدة أخرى، تشمل مثلا إلصاق إعلان عائلي على الثلاجة ليراه أفراد العائلة!! 

مملكة الثروة http://www.fortunecity.com/ 

وستحصل فورا على معلومات تسجيلك على شكل جواز سفر باسم هذه المملكة، تضم أيضا عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني الجديد المجاني فيها. ويتسع منزلك الإلكتروني في المدينة إلى 20 ميغابايت مجانية، إضافة إلى عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني. وتوفر المدينة لك طريقة سهلة وبسيطة لتصميم صفحاتك، حيث تختار من تصاميم جاهزة، أو تستوردها، وبعد ذلك تقوم ببساطة بتغيير النصوص والألوان والصور كيفما أردت. كما تتوفر أداة لإدارة الملفات بشكل ميسر، عدا عن أداة "للرحيل من الموقع" والتي تقوم من خلالها بإلغاء موقعك الفرعي أو تركه والانتقال بمحتوياته إلى موقع آخر. 

ولا تقتصر الخدمات التي تقدمها المدينة على الاستضافة المجانية، بل تتعداها إلى غرف الحوار ومنتديات النقاش، وأدوات البحث في المواقع مصنفة حسب أحياء المدينة التي تنتظمها، وبدلالات ذات علاقة بالموضوع. هذا عدا عن خدمات متنوعة تشمل التسوق وأدلة العضوية ولطائف الويب. وفوق ذلك هنالك دروس تعليمية في البرمجة بلغة HTML وبريمجات جافا عدا عن نشاطات مجالس الوزراء المختلفة التي يقدم بعضها نصائح تقنية وبعضها الآخر معلومات تسويقية وما إلى ذلك. 

والموقع على كل، محاولة بريطانية لتقليد موقع جيوسيتيز الأمريكي الذي أشرنا إليه، لكنه لا يزال في طور النمو.
مزودات مجانية http://www.freeservers.com/ 

ما رأيك بهذه الصفقة.... 12 ميغابايت، وعدد غير محدود من عناوين البريد الإلكتروني، وعنوان نطاق مهيأ كما تريد، وسجل زوار وعداد للزوار ونفاذ مباشر إلى مزود ftp عدا عن إدارة سهلة للملفات وترقية أسهل ودعم فني متكامل، وكل ذلك مجانا! أليست هذه صفقة تستحق المحاولة، وخاصة إذا علمت أنها تشمل أيضا ترويج موقعك في اكثر من 370 محرك بحث على الويب. 

وعلى غير ما تقدمه المواقع الأخرى، فإن هذا الموقع يتيح لك أن تصل إلى مختلف الخدمات التي تحتاجها لإدارة وتحرير ملفات موقعك من خلال قائمة واحدة للدعم الفني على الصفحة الرئيسة مباشرة. وما أن تدخل أيا منها، حتى تجد نفسك أمام عدة خيارات تتصف بالعملية في تلبية حاجتك. ومن بين ما أعجبني هنا استخدام أدوات سلسة وسهلة تماما لإدخال التعديلات الجاهزة على موقعك من حيث الألوان والنصوص والروابط والصور، فإما أن تختار من قائمة منسدلة أو تضيف ما تريد من مكان آخر، أو أن تقوم بتحميل الملف المطلوب إلى موقع ftp الخاص بك. ومن الخدمات الإضافية المجانية هنا تقديم سجل زوار وعداد لزوار الموقع وعدادت منفردة لزوار كل صفحة. 

ويحمل عنوان الموقع الذي ستحل عليه الصيغة التالية: http://username.selectdomain.com،/ حيث selectdomain تشير إلى واحد من ستة أسماء نطاق تستطيع أن تختار منها مجانا. بينما تستطيع أن تختار اسم النطاق الخاص بك http://www.yourdomain.com،/ إذا اشتركت في واحد من ثلاثة خيارات للترقية يقدمها الموقع مدفوعة، تختلف فيها الأسعار حسب المساحة التخزينية المتاحة. 

ويبدو هذا الموقع حلا مثاليا لأولئك الذين يفضلون التغيير عن أسماء النطاقات المجانية المعتادة، وخاصة لطولها، كما انه يوفر مساحة معتدلة لغير الراغبين بمساحات ضخمة للتخزين. بقي أن نشير أن هذا الموقع يخصص ركنا للشكاوى بشأن محتويات مواقع الأعضاء، مع تأكيد بمنع المخالفة على الفور. 

مدينة مجانية! http://www.freetown.com/ 

هنا سيتغير التعامل، فستذهب إلى شركة العقارات لتحصل منها على موقع مجاني، ثم لشركة المقاولات لكي تبني لك موقعك! هل أمزح؟ كلا، فهذا هو ما يقدمه لك هذا الموقع من خلال خدماته المختلفة التي أطلق عليها هذه التسميات. وستقدم لك شركة العقارات مساحة تخزين لاستضافة موقعك مجانا تبلغ 10 ميغابايت. 

وابتداء ألفت انتباهك إلى أمرين، الأول: كن على حذر في كلمة السر التي ستستخدمها، ذلك أن هذا الموقع يبقي الحروف والرموز التي ستكتبها ظاهرة، بحيث يستطيع من يشاهدك أن يقرأها بسهولة. والثاني: أنك ستحار في أسماء المواقع الفرعية (بين الأحياء والشوارع، حيث ستجد أن معظم ما تطلبه مشغول، وعليك أن تجرب واحدا بواحد.. وليس كما في جيوسيتيز، مثلا، التي تؤشر على المواقع المشغولة مسبقا)، والنتيجة أنك ستحصل على عنوان كالتالي: http://www.freetown.com/HansonDrive/1040/index.html. وواضح أنك لن تحبّ مثل هذا العنوان الممل. 

وتبدأ علاقتك بالتسجيل في شركة العقارات، حيث العملية سهلة، لولا النقطتين أعلاه، ثم تحتاج بعدها أن تعود إلى الصفحة الرئيسة لتدخل إلى شركة المقاولات، وتبدأ من هناك بتصميم صفحتك. أما إذا أردت أن تقوم بأعمال إدارة الملفات المعتادة، ففي شركة التشطيبات المنزلية. وبعد ذلك يتيح لك الموقع أن تسجل نفسك من خلاله في عدد من محركات البحث العالمية، قبل أن يتمنى عليك أن تبلغ عن أي مخالفات في محتويات المواقع الجارة. 

وثمة خدمات أخرى يوفرها الموقع تتمثل في غرف الحوار، وشركة الهواتف (لإجراء مكالمات عبر إنترنت)، والسوق التجاري، ومحطة إذاعة تسمح لك بتوجيه نداء إلكتروني لمن تريد، والأخبار ومعرض الصور ثم مكتب البريد الذي يوفر لك بريدا مجانيا تحتاج لتسجيل مستقل فيه. 

وهذا الموقع، على كل، فيه بعض الاختلاف عن غيره، رغم أنني شخصيا لم اشعر بالراحة في التعامل معه.. ومن يدري فربما ترتاح له أنت.
العالم أمامك http://www.theglobe.com/ 

لا يهدف هذا الموقع إلى توفير استضافة مجانية للمواقع كنشاط رئيس لهن بل كجزء من مميزات العضوية المجانية في خدماته المتعددة، والتي تشمل بين أشياء كثيرة الحوارات والأخبار والبريد الإلكتروني والملتقيات المختلفة التي تتيح مناقشة موضوعات محددة أو الاطلاع على آخر مستجداتها. 

يوفر الموقع 12 ميغابايت من المساحة المجانية لأعضائه، ويوفر لهم في الوقت نفسه طريقة ميسرة للتصميم تقوم بأسلوب "ما تراه هو ما تشاهده"، عدا عن إدارة مرنة للملفات ومحرر نصي لسطور HTML. كما يتيح الموقع ترقية ذات سعر معتدل لخيارات أكبر. 

ويأخذ الموقع الفرعي هنا صيغة members.theglobe.com/username، ولكنه يجعلك تستخدم صفحته الرئيسة للنفاذ مرة واحدة إلى كل خدماته. فبمجرد الدخول إلى الموقع مستخدما كلمة السر الخاصة بك، تستطيع النفاذ إلى كل خدماته من بريد إلكتروني وتسوق وأسعار عملات واسهم وحالة الجو وغيرها الكثير. 

وإضافة إلى الصفحة المجانية، يوفر لك ذا غلوب صفحة خاصة أخرى، لكن بشكل مختلف تحمل اسم "عالمي" وهي نسخة معدلة من الموقع تضم الموضوعات التي تهمك أنت، لكنك تستطيع أن تضيف عليها وتهيئها بطابعك الخاص لتصبح موقعا مجانيا آخر لك. 

خدمتان في خدمة http://www.webjump.com/ 

عنوان إلكتروني من ثلاثة مقاطع فقط، و25 ميغابايت مجانية هذا هو الحد الأدنى الذي يقدمه لك هذا الموقع، ضمن خدماته العدة. لكن ما لم أرتح له هنا، أنني احتجت للمرور خلال العديد من الصفحات التي تحدثني عن الاستضافة المدفوعة كي أصل إلى الصفحة التي أسجل منه الاستضافة المجانية. 

ويقدم لك هذا الموقع عنوانك على النحو التالي: Yoursite.webjump.com، وهو مختصر كما ترى، لكنه يكثر من تحريضك على التسجيل لديه للحصول على http://www.yoursite.com،/ ودفع مبلغ معتدل مقابل ذلك. أضيفت حديثا تسمية أخرى بحيث تضيف مهنتك بين اسمك واسم النطاق الرئيس، لكن هذا يطيل العنوان. 

وباستثناء ما تقدم، فلا يقدم هذا الموقع أي خدمات أخرى إضافية، ما يجعل فائدته تنحصر فقط في الاستضافة واختصار الاسم لا أكثر. 

مواقع عربية
حتى الآن توجد ثلاثة مواقع عربية توفر خدمة الاستضافة المجانية لمواقع الويب نعرضها فيما يلي: 

منار http://www.mnar.com/ 

هذه الخدمة يقدمها الشاب السعودي منار الجوهر، وبطريقة خاصة به. فهو يطلب منك أن ترسل له، عبر نموذج، المعلومات التي تريد أن تظهر في صفحتك، ثم يقوم هو بتصميمها لك واستضافتها في موقعه، لتأخذ العنوان: http://www.mnar.com/username.html، فكرة جميلة، ولكن يبدو أن الأخ منار سيجد نفسه في وقت قصير بحاجة لتوظيف طاقم كامل للقيام بهذه المهمة! 

ولكن الموقع نفسه يقدم مجموعة من الخدمات اللطيفة، من بينها دليل للمواقع الفرعية التي يستضيفها، مصنفة حسب بلد صاحب كل موقع، والأجمل أن كل المواقع حتى الآن هي باللغة العربية، مثلما هي محتويات الموقع كله. 

تطور أم؟
http://www.arabicgi.com/ancientnews/...ebdesign.shtml 

موقع ancientnews ذو تاريخ طويل قبل أن يصبح موقعا فرعيا لـ Arabic cgi، وكان معروفا بتوفيره الاستضافة المجانية لمواقع الويب منذ عدة سنين. وهذه الميزة لا تزال موجودة، لكنك تحتاج إلى التنقيب في الموقع للوصول إليها، فلماذا؟ 

يستخدم الموقع إحدى طريقتين لتصميم المواقع الفرعية التي يستضيف، الأولى هي المعتادة التي تقوم فيها بتهيئة صفحتك وتصميمها بنفسك ضمن الخيارات التي يوفرها لك الموقع. لكننا حين جربناها وجدنا انه كان هنالك خطأ في تعريف أمر إدخال النصوص في نموذج التصميم، مما أعاقنا عن المتابعة. والطريقة الثانية مشابهة لطريقة منار، وتتمثل في ان تقوم بتزويد المشرفين على الموقع بريديا بالمعلومات التي تريد، ليقوموا هم بتصميمها لك وتحميلها إلى الويب. 

ولا يعلن الموقع عن حجم المساحة التخزينية التي يتيح لك أن تستخدمها لأغراض استضافة موقعك المجاني. 

الأرزة الخضراء http://www.greencedars.com.lb/ 

يوجه هذا الموقع خدماته بشكل رئيس للبنانيين، ليوفر لهم مساحات تخزينية مجانية لاستضافة مواقعهم على الويب. وتحقيق لهذا الغرض، فلن تستطيع أن تقوم بالتسجيل إذا كان عنوان بريدك الإلكتروني لا ينتهي باللاحقة lb رمز لبنان، كما أنه يقوم أيضا بالتدقيق في صحة اسم النطاق الذي استخدمته لجهة كونه مستخدما في لبنان أم لا. وتسمح لك الأرزة الخضراء أن يكون موقعك خاصا، لا يتم النفاذ إليه إلا بكلمة سر واسم مستخدم، أو أن يكون عاما متاحا على الويب. 

لكن هذا العنوان طويل! 

معك حق، فمعظم العناوين التي توفرها لك شركات الاستضافة المجانية هي عناوين طويلة نسبيا، وهذا ما أدى إلى ظهور خدمة موازية تمثلت في تقديم عناوين مختصرة مجانا تقوم بإعادة توجيه الباحثين إلى الصفحة المعنية الخاصة بك. 

وسنذكر هنا موقعين يعتبران الأشهر في هذا المجال:
http://www.cjb.net/ 

ما رأيك بهذا العنوان: diwan.cjb.net بدلا من العنوان التالي: www.angelfire.com/nj/DiwanJihad، بكل تأكيد فإنك ستفضل الأول، كما فعلت. وتقوم فكرة هذه الخدمة المجانية على أن تستخدم كلمة واحدة في اسم النطاق (مكان كلمة diwan هنا)، وتعرفها للخدمة كدليل إلى موقعك الكامل ذي العنوان الطويل. 

الخدمة مجانية كما أسلفنا، لكنها تحتاج أن تقوم بالتسجيل فيها، وتطلب منك أن تحتفظ بكلمة السر للمستقبل.
http://www.fly.to/

ودمتم بود
مورا مارون


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على المعلومات والموضوع المتكامل *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير مورا _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل مرسي بكو


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## ebram90 (17 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (21 أغسطس 2009)

ممنوع وضع الدعايات في المواضيع
​


----------

